
Bay Area leaders consider merging region (2013) - panic
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_22549758/bay-area-leaders-consider-merging-region
======
ChuckMcM
These days we'd call the Cupertino/Campbell/Saratoga area "Apple", the San
Jose/Fremont/Los Gatos area "Cisco", the Mountain View/Atherton/Alviso area
"Google", the Palo Alto/Menlo Park/East Palo Alto area "Facebook" :-)

Back when this sort of merger was a bigger thing than it is today there was an
analysis of the number of fat bureaucrat jobs that could be eliminated
(replacing police chiefs, city managers, fire chiefs, mayors etc) somehow all
the wind went out of the excitement.

------
mc32
I really do hope this does happen one day. Abag recommendations are just
recommendations and cities and towns have their own prerogatives. If they all
merged it could be so much better. Integrated transportation, integrated
development plans, integrated politics, etc. Goodbye SF supes with their
insular pet projects. Hello integrated urbanism and development, if it ever
were to happen, this area could be just so much better. No Bart stopping at
the San Mateo border, as initially happened.

------
xenadu02
Despite the article being from 2013, there is precedent... New York City was
booming and five separate cities voted to merge and become one big NYC.

There's no reason the Bay Area couldn't do the same thing.

------
soyiuz
I would love to live in that alternative reality. The area is crippled by
small town fragmentation.

------
mfringel
POSTED: 02/08/2013 11:10:41 AM PST | UPDATED: 3 YEARS AGO

~~~
a_small_island
So any day now...

------
jameswilsterman
Are people realizing this is from 2013?

~~~
dang
Good catch. Added to title.

